# Lot's of hobbies....



## biothanasis (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi all,

I also have a freshwater tank (120 litres) with several Gourami fish !!!!

I very much like to make things myself such as the mirrors below... I use the same technic to make several other things (sheaths for pensils etc)... Has anyone watched the show "ART ATTACK"? Well it gives you many many ideas...

Last but not least, I am a volunteer to the Greek Center of Wild Animal Care (ΕΚΠΑΖ= Ελληνικό Κέντρο Περίθαλψης Αγρίων Ζώων)... see some photos I took from birds that recieved some care...  (_Bubo bubo_, _Accipiter gentilis_ and _Strix aluco_)

That's almost all...

Have fun and be always happy...


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2007)

There are quite a few people here who also keep fish (or frogs or reptiles). It seems the two hobbies go hand in hand.  

Those owls are wonderful, you must enjoy your work there! 
I'm enjoying getting to know you better!


----------



## Marco (Jul 4, 2007)

ooo cute baby owl!


----------



## Candace (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the shots of your artwork and wildlife.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2007)

Great hobbies!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Well fish and handmade things are ok, but when it comes to wildlife things are a bit weird!!!
It's a pitty that most of the injured animals (that arrive to the wildlife center) are shot by hunters or even poisoned!!! Many storks come due to electricity accidents (they build their nests on pillars) and so do some large nocturnal birds (e.g _Bubo bubo_ you saw above) ...
The greatest thing is when babies of several bird species arrive to the center... Silly little things that play it bossy and angry, but who's to blame them? hahaha.... Maybe I'll be able to find and post some photos... Some species (adult or not) are really cooperative, as they seem to understand your will to help them... and act like pets....
Sometimes they pay you back with a dropping ( a poo..) on your shoe... HAHAHAHA... 
I also enjoy bird watching and counting of birds (I don't know how you say it...  ) I've been several times to wetlands here in Northern Greece for this purpose and I've also partisipated in a counting for storks... Funny and unusual... 

Have fun you all....,
Thanasis...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm always amazed that orchid lovers often are lovers of other flora/fauna from Mother Nature.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 6, 2007)

Check these out...!!!! This period of the year the center gets lots of offsprings that need care... Fortunatelly, they will be able to get back to nature in a couple or more months (the pictures are scanned from analog photos... I should defenately get a digital photo...  )

Take care,
Thanasis...


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2007)

So sweet! 
That first one looks a wee bit scared tho....

For what it's worth, I work for a native plant conservation society, so I am all for this sort of volunteerism. We have 4000+ volunteers who help us year round with our cause and it amazes me how cooperative they and our regular staff are. I've never worked at such a place. It's very refreshing. Just in case anyone who doesn't know about it yet is interesested....www.newenglandWILD.org is the web site (we're redoing it thank goodness but it isn't up yet.) 

Dot - I went for a walk yesterday in the garden and the damselflies were out and were SO beautiful, and SO colorful! It never ceases to amaze me what is out there in our world. Fabulous! anyone working to preserve that has my thanks. 

Oh, btw, has anyone seen the new pollinator stamps? They're really nice. No flies on bulbos tho.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2007)

It is indeed... it is trying to scare us... it has a very firm grasp and sharp talons, though it is young yet, so we are a little scared too of how it will react... Hehe...  It is still amazing...


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 24, 2007)

This is a new mirror I made for a friend of mine...  Sorry for the dark photo.... (*pic1:* middle of the whole prossess, *pic2:* final form of the morror...)


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like you put real plant matter on the frame and then placed a seal over it? Looks good.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 30, 2007)

I just glued the plant material on the frame I created and then sprayed them with hair spray (could be glue in spray form but it is not that useful as hair spray is...) in orded to stress up the colours and stabilise them on the frame...

Take care,
Thanasis...


----------

